# [A] Echo, die etwas andere Levelstop-Gilde



## Aamara (16. Mai 2014)

Seid gegrüßt!

Wir, die Gilde Echo, sind eine Levelstop-Gilde der etwas anderen Art und auf dem EU-Server Nethersturm beheimatet. Wir sind eine kleine Gilde mit momentan 18 aktiven Mitgliedern und möchten nun auf 30 aktive Mitglieder aufstocken. Der Spaß steht, wie soll es auch anders sein, bei uns im Vordergrund. Da wir hier einen Teil unserer Freizeit verbringen, ist uns ein angenehmes und stressfreies Gildenklima sehr wichtig.

Wir spielen überwiegend nach Feierabend und wollen uns die alten Raids der jeweiligen Addons noch einmal mit Levelstops anschauen bzw. sie den Neulingen einmal zeigen. Wir betreiben keine bierernsten Levelstops sonder nutzen diese nur als Mittel zum Zweck. Einige von uns spielen intensiver, einige sind Gelegenheitsspieler und andere wiederum sind noch Neulinge bzw. Wiedereinsteiger und müssen sich noch einleben im PVE. Unsere Raidabende sind locker, aber dennoch erfolgsorientiert.

Für Instanzen sind wir täglich zu haben aber auch diverse andere Sachen, wie z.B. Erfolge oder gemeinsames Ruf farmen wird bei uns regelmäßig unternommen. Was die Berufe angeht sind wir gut abgedeckt und versorgen uns größtenteils gildenintern selber. Vom Level her sind bei uns im Moment überwiegend 70er vorhanden.

Da das nächste Addon in Sicht ist wollen, natürlich, auch wir dieses zusammen erleben und haben deshalb beschlossen einen Charakter mit dem Titel "Zeitreisender" dafür freizustellen. Beachtet allerdings das uns der Levelstop wichtiger ist als das neue Addon und deshalb alles etwas langsamer gehen wird.

Bei Interesse könnt ihr auch gerne mit uns vorab im TS quatschen! Einfach mal Cecîle, Séphora, oder meine Wenigkeit Aamara anschreiben. Alternativ sucht uns einfach unter Kontakte > Wer > Gilde > Echo.

Du bist ein kompletter Neuling im MMO-Geschäft? Kein Problem, mit Geduld und Spucke kriegen wir alles hin.

Interessierten bitten wir zwecks Kennenlernen ein bisschen über sich in unserem Forum zu schreiben bzw. könnt ihr uns auch gerne In-Game anschreiben oder per Battel-Tag.

*Was kannst du von uns erwarten?*
 


keine Zwänge
geselliges Beisammensein im TS
bei uns gibts keine Karteileichen
geduldige und lärmresistente Raidleiter
großes Verständnis für das Privatleben
Forum, Raidplaner und TS stellen wir bereit
eine freundliche und lockere Gildenatmosphäre
raiden und Spaß dabei haben- für uns kein Widerspruch
hilfsbereite Mitspieler (vom Gelegenheits- bis zum Vielspieler ist alles bei uns vertreten)

*Welche Voraussetzungen solltest du mitbringen?*


RL
viel Humor
TS-Nutzung (es gibt keine TS-Pflicht aber man sollte zumindest während den Raids zuhören)
eine gewisse Forenaktivität
Geduld und Ausdauer wenns mal nicht so klappt
Lust dich mit deiner Klasse und dem Content auseinanderzusetzen

*Zum Schluss noch ein kurzer Gilden-Überblick:*

Fraktion: Allianz

Levelstop: 80
Teamspeakserver: vorhanden
Rollenspiel: wird derzeit nicht betrieben (wenn Interesse besteht treffen wir uns aber gerne)
Server: PVE: EU-Nethersturm
Ausrichtung: PVE / Casual / lockerer Levelstop
Alter: Mitte 20 bis Ende 40 (der Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei ca. 28- 32)
Gildengröße: derzeit 18 aktive Mitglieder mit einigen Twinks
Gildengründung: 12. April 2014
Raids: überwiegend sonntags, je nach Aktivität der Mitglieder
Bewerbung: http://wowgilden.net/echos/forum_195419.html
Kontakt: über unsere Homepage oder ingame an Cecîle, Séphora, oder meine Wenigkeit Aamara bzw. Squall8502#2853


----------



## Aamara (25. Mai 2014)

*hinauf drück*  

Es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei falls ihr nach wie vor Lust habt in lockeren Levelstops und in einem spitzen Gildenklima nochmals den alten Content anzusehen seid ihr herzlichst Willkommen.

Um noch ein paar Fragen zu klären die von unseren bisherigen Bewerbern kamen:

Ihr müsst nicht mit einem neuen Charakter beginnen sonder könnt mit jedem Charakter bis Level 65 zu uns kommen. Der Levelstop ist momentan sehr hoch für den Classic-Content angesetzt dies ändert sich aber mit BC dort werden wir wahrscheinlich mit 70 bzw. 71 stoppen (höchstens 72). Erbstücke, Verzauberungen und Sockel sind erlaubt. Ihr könnt mit jeder Klasse zu uns kommen die ihr gerne spielen möchtet wir zwingen euch keine bestimmten Klassen auf.


----------



## Aamara (8. Juni 2014)

*von unten wieder hinauf drück*

In den letzten Wochen gab es einige Neuzugänge und momentan haben wir noch Platz für 7-8 Leute. Des öfteren kam die Frage auf "was wir den noch brauchen" und dazu möchte ich nur sagen das wir noch einige DD's brauchen um AQ 40 und BWL anzugehen natürlich zwingen wir euch nicht diese Rolle einzunehmen ihr könnt nach wie vor das spielen worauf ihr Lust habt. 

Ich verbleibe mit guten Grüßen

Eure Aamara


----------



## Aamara (3. August 2014)

*sich eine kalte Limo herzaubert* 

Hallo zusammen! 

In den letzten beiden Monaten waren wir nicht so aktiv, zwecks des guten Wetter hielten wir es für richtig eine Sommerpause zu machen damit wir uns alle gute erholen. Diese Pause nähert sich dem Ende und wir suchen wieder aktiv Leute die mit uns noch Classic erleben wollen und im Herbst BC beginnen wollen  

LG
Aamara die kleine, frostige Magierin


----------



## Buxxdehude (3. August 2014)

huhu,

auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn?

liebe Grüße
Buxx


----------



## Aamara (6. August 2014)

Wir spielen auf Nethersturm


----------



## Aamara (1. September 2014)

Wir haben, auf Hinsicht zum nächsten Addon, beschlossen einen Charakter freizustellen aber betreiben dennoch Levelstop. Falls ihr Lust habt WoD in netter Gemeinschaft ohne Stress und Hetzerei zu erleben und nebenbei noch den guten alten Content in BC wieder zu besuchen dann seid ihr herzlichst bei uns willkommen. 

LG 
Aamara


----------



## Aamara (16. September 2014)

Wir hatten in den letzten Wochen regen zuwachs und es sind noch ca. 10 Plätze offen. 

 

In den nächsten Wochen beginnen wir dann mit dem guten alten Karazhan falls ihr also Lust habt mit uns zusammen die guten alten BC Raids nochmals zu besuchen und nebenbei Draenor zu erkunden seid ihr bei uns an der Richten stelle  

 

LG

Aamara


----------



## Aamara (2. Oktober 2014)

Sooo ... in den letzten Wochen waren wir schon ein paar mal in Karazhan und haben es erfolgreich gecleart.

 

Desweiteren haben wir in unserer Gilde aufgeräumt und es sind nun 12 Plätze offen falls ihr also Lust habt den guten alten BC - Content und den neuen WoD - Content in gemütlicher Atmosphäre zu bestreiten dann schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei!


----------



## Aamara (19. Oktober 2014)

Auch nach den Pre-Patch geht es bei uns munter weiter!


----------



## Aamara (27. Oktober 2014)

Ein kleines Update an alle 

 

Die gesamte Gilde hat sich gestern einstimmig dazu entschieden das wir den Levelstop von 70 auf 71 erhöhen.

 

Nun werden sich einige fragen "Warum machen die das den?!"

 

Der Grund ist ein ganz einfacher und zwar gab es mit dem Pre-Patch einige Änderung, wie ihr alle wahrscheinlich zu diesem Zeitpunkt sowieso schon wisst,  kann man nun locker durch den für den Charakter NICHT mehr relevanten Content leichter "durchgehen" sprich die Mobs sind größtenteils One-Hits, die Instanzen und Heros sind kein Problem mehr und auch die Raids sind ziemlich einfach geworden. Die andere Änderung war das die Raids, Quests und Instanzen für Charaktere für die der Content sehr wohl noch relevant sein kann wieder etwas knackiger wurde (was uns in der Gilde sehr freut) und genau diese Änderung hat uns dazu gebracht ein Level höher zu gehen dadurch das wir an einen Raidabend um die 8 - 12 Leute sind war es für uns leider nicht mehr möglich die Raids zu absolvieren und deshalb wollten wir diesen "Buff" oder "God-Mode" etwas ausnutzen damit wir wieder Vashj und Co. angehen können! 

 

Desweiteren könnt ihr gerne jeden Sonntag ab 20.00h an einen unserer Raids über das Tool "Organisierte Gruppen" teilnehmen!

 

Das war's soweit.

 

Eure

Aamara die frostige, kleine Magierin


----------



## Aamara (10. November 2014)

Ein Update folgt dem nächsten! 

 

Wir haben uns gestern einstimmig dazu entschieden den kostenlosen Charaktertransfer von Antonidas weg nach Nethersturm zu benutzen!

 

Grund dafür war überwiegend das wir weg von diesen rappelvollen Realm hin zu einen niedrigeren und ruhigeren Realm wollten um in Ruhe den Levelstop zu genießen und die Raids in Ruhe abzuklappern und hey uns gefällts richtig auf Nethersturm! Desweiteren haben wir den Levelstop von 70/71 auf 80 angehoben da die BC-Raids leider nicht mit weniger als 15/20 Spielern funktionieren dafür werden aber das kommende GANZE Jahr in Northrend verweilen und Arthas & Co. ordentlich die Hölle heiß machen


----------



## Aamara (15. Dezember 2014)

Nun da wir uns Draenor ein bisschen angesehen haben wollen wir natürlich auch wieder im Levelstop voran kommen und deswegen geht's wie gehabt weiter!

 

Da des öfteren die Frage kommt "Was sucht ihr den eigentlich noch?"

Gesucht werden Tanks und Healer bzw Hybridklassen die DD/Heal, Tank/DD, usw..

 

Ihr könnt natürlich auch mit einer reinen DD - Klasse zu uns kommen niemand, der sich von unserem Projekt angesprochen fühlt, sollte sich ausgestoßen fühlen! 

 

LG

Aamara die frostige, kleine Magierin


----------



## Aamara (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr wünscht euch Echo!

Falls ihr Lust habt Northrend nochmals zu erleben seid ihr herzlichst Willkommen wir werden auch dieses Jahr mit dem Levelstop weitermachen!


----------



## Shye-Demmera (1. Januar 2015)

Auf welchen Server spielt ihr eigentlich nur? 

Im Eröffnungs-Post steht Nethersturm! Ein bisschen weiter unten auf die

Frage *Auf welchen Server ihr spielt?* wird geantwortet auf Antonidas!

 

Also wo nun?


----------



## Aamara (2. Januar 2015)

Wir waren auf Antonidas haben aber vor WoD den kostenlosen Server-Transfer genutzt und sind nun auf Nethersturm! 

 

PS: Danke für die Info hab ich komplett übersehen


----------

